# Chinese dumpling recipes(Baozi),with some process picture



## alinefang (Mar 26, 2007)

About Chinese dumpling


In china, there are many foods have a long history and culture [FONT=&#23435]，Chinese dumpling is one of them. It happened in the year of grace 202, P-was then prevailing in that city. A Wise men name “zhu geliang” has invented the Chinese dumpling to saved many lives , Because chinese dumpling can build up people's health , Therefore many lives saved. Later, the story and recipes were passed down from father to son. Our development over the past two thousand years, we have developed new recipes of chinese dumpling . [/FONT]
To my mind, chinese dumpling is similar to bread. cooking bread by dry heat in an oven , but cooking chinese dumpling by steam in a steamer .


Now, I would like to share the recipes which the dumpling one cannot afford to miss--- Tianjin" Goubuli" Dumpling. These dumpling filled with spiced minced pork; usually served in soup. Finished dumpling must keep its shape , closed, the look must liked chrysanthemum .

Part A: 1000g flour , 1 tsp yeast , 1 tsp salt , 480ml water , 60ml vegetable oil

Part B: 500g minces, 5g ginger mince , 125g Chinese sauce , 60g chinese onion mince, 5g Monosodium glutamate , 60g sesame oil .



1.Combine the flour, yeast, salt, water and vegetable oil, in a medium non-reactive saucepan and place over low heat. Stir the mixture frequently until the vegetable oil is melted, and all of the ingredients are well blended. Remove from the heat, Oil the bowl before putt the dough in. To cover with a wet cloth, must keeped it warm and damp. 


2.In two hours , dough swells as it rises , down on the dough lightly by hand. Repeat this step again .


3.Now , we can mixed the stuffing for the dumplings at dough during wait time, Part B be mixed up in a large bowl until ther are evenly.


4.when the dough last rise, we can split the dough in 20-30, about 20g each and every little dough. Roll out the little dough , folded around a filling .

5.Put a pices of wet cloth into a steamer , place some dumplings on the wet cloth, Steam it for 4-5 minutes.




Don't you konw chinese onion? chick here !


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the Tianjin "Goubuli" dumpling recipe and the lovely pictures, Aline!  I make a similar one with sliced pork or chicken.  These dumplings are best served as an appetizer,  snack or with a soup.  By the way, what is Chinese sauce?


----------



## g23 (Mar 26, 2007)

ooh these dumplings look delish! i 'm getting very hungry looking at them. thanks for sharing. and yes what is chineses sauce?


----------



## alinefang (Mar 26, 2007)

chinese sauce? we call it "jiang u"

I hope you can find a chinatown, this kind of chinese sauce should be found in chinatown. 

just like this :


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 27, 2007)

So it is soya sauce as I thought.  Xie xie ni, Aline!


----------

